# zsh vs bash

## soban_

Osatnio zaliczylem przesiadke na zsh i w sumie jestem zadowolony. Jednak mam problem z przyciskami typu (Delete, End, Home) np jak wcisne Delete to zamiast kasowac to co jest przed kursyowa dostaje "~" - tzw tylde. Mi osobiscie bardzo podoba sie w zsh mozliwosc wchodzenia do folderow bez wpisywania np "cd", albo mozliwosc tabulatorem dobierania polecen czy uzupelniania sciezek. Oczywiscie po skonfigurowaniu go z http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/zsh.xml - ta dokumentacja. A czego Wy uzywacie i dlaczego? ( :

----------

## Garrappachc

Kiedyś używałem zsh i był świetny, zwłaszcza prompty i możliwości ładnego sklejenia z emerge. Natomiast obecnie używam basha, bo lepiej się integruje z cięższymi powłokami, jak Konsole.

P.S. Jeśli chodzi o dopełnianie Tabem - przecież bash też to ma.

----------

## soban_

Wiem, ale chodzilo mi o wyswietlanie wszystkich mozliwych opcji (bash tego nie ma, chyba? - np w danym folderze dopelnia nazwy plikow, przez ktore moge sie przelaczac wciskajac dalej tab) ( -: zastanawiam sie tez jak naprawic te przyciski Home, End, Delete...

----------

## bluebird89

U mnie działa coś takiego w .zshrc:

```

bindkey -e

bindkey '\e[1~' beginning-of-line

bindkey '\e[4~' end-of-line

bindkey '\e[3~' delete-char

case $TERM in (xterm*)

        bindkey '\e[H' beginning-of-line

        bindkey '\e[F' end-of-line

esac

```

(prawdopodobnie ściągnięte z jakiegoś configa z neta)

----------

## soban_

Dziekuje, pomoglo. A mozecie swoje cale konfigi lub fragmenty tutaj powstawiac? Moje np wygladaja tak w bashu:

```
[20:34:41 - 11-06-01] /home/soban % cat .bashrc

if [[ $- != *i* ]] ; then

        # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now!

        return

fi

# Put your fun stuff here.

alias ls="ls --color"

alias shutdown='sudo shutdown'

alias teamviewer='/home/soban/teamviewer6/teamviewer'

alias reboot='sudo reboot'

alias logisim='java -jar /usr/share/logisim/lib/logisim.jar'

alias winbox='wine /home/soban/winbox.exe'

export LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

export LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

#kolorowanie znaku zachety

#export PS1="[\t] \[\e[35;3m\]\u@\[\e[33;3m\]\H \[\e[34;2m\]\w \[\e[31;1m\]\\$ \[\e[0m\]"

#export PS1="\[\e[37;3m\][\e[34;2m\]\t\e[37;3m\]] \[\e[35;3m\]\u@\[\e[33;3m\]\H \[\e[34;2m\]\w \[\e[31;1m\]\\$ \[\e[0m\]"

#export PS1="\[\e[37;3m\][\e[34;2m\]\t\e[37;3m\]] \[\e[35;3m\]\u@\[\e[33;3m\]\H \[\e[34;2m\]\w \[\e[31;1m\]\\$ \[\e[0m\]"

#export PS1="[\t] \[\e[35;3m\]\u@\[\e[33;3m\]\H \[\e[34;2m\]\w \[\e[31;1m\]\\$ \ [\e[0m\]"

#export PS1="\[\e[35;1m\][\t][35;3m\] \[\e[35;3m\]\u@\[\e[33;3m\]\H \[\e[34;2m\] \W \[\e[31;1m\]\\$ \[\e[0m\]"

#kolorowanie man

export LESS_TERMCAP_mb=$'\E[01;31m'

export LESS_TERMCAP_md=$'\E[01;31m'

export LESS_TERMCAP_me=$'\E[0m'

export LESS_TERMCAP_se=$'\E[0m'

export LESS_TERMCAP_so=$'\E[01;44;33m'

export LESS_TERMCAP_ue=$'\E[0m'

export LESS_TERMCAP_us=$'\E[01;32m'

#duze pliki

alias ducks='du -cks * | sort -rn | head -15|~/mb.py'

#rozmiar histori bez powtarzania

export TMOUT=3600

export HISTSIZE=5000

export HISTCONTROL=ignoredups

export HISTTIMEFORMAT="%h %d %H:%M:%S "

```

Zas zsh:

```
[20:36:34 - 11-06-01] /home/soban % cat .zshrc

#!/bin/zsh

# dopełnianie komend

autoload -U compinit

compinit

#poprawiony end, home, delete

bindkey -e

bindkey '\e[1~' beginning-of-line

bindkey '\e[4~' end-of-line

bindkey '\e[3~' delete-char

case $TERM in (xterm*)

          bindkey '\e[H' beginning-of-line

          bindkey '\e[F' end-of-line

esac

# poprawianie komend

alias ls="ls --color"

alias shutdown='sudo shutdown'

alias teamviewer='/home/soban/teamviewer6/teamviewer'

alias reboot='sudo reboot'

alias logisim='java -jar /usr/share/logisim/lib/logisim.jar'

alias winbox='wine /home/soban/winbox.exe'

zstyle ':completion:*:descriptions' format '%U%B%d%b%u'

zstyle ':completion:*:warnings' format '%BSorry, no matches for: %d%b'

setopt correctall

export HISTSIZE=2000

export HISTFILE="$HOME/.history"

export SAVEHIST=$HISTSIZE

setopt hist_ignore_all_dups

setopt hist_ignore_space

setopt autocd

# znak zachęty

autoload -U promptinit

export PS1="[%* - %D] %d %% "
```

Moze macie jeszcze jakies ciekawe konfiguracje? ( :

----------

## SlashBeast

zsh wymiata jak tylko sie wie, jak wykorzystac jego bajery wzgledem basha.

interaktywny szel - zsh

skrypty - bash badz posix sh.

moj aktualny zshrc - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/JelPMotJArISEZzzwAdW/

----------

## soban_

Dzieki @SlashBeast za konfig, na pewno sie przyda. *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Natomiast obecnie używam basha, bo lepiej się integruje z cięższymi powłokami, jak Konsole.

 Jest na to jakies lekarstwo? Bo tez mam wrazenie ze w tty/konsole/yakuake on tak jakby sie "zawiesza" zanim sie uruchomi.

----------

